# need two for thursday all day 150. per



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

need two for thursday all day 150.00 per person. mixed trip. www.luckestrikefishing.com alan 850-288-1175 or richard 850-602-4294 all you need to bringis food and drink


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you provide the helmets and liferaft?


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

if your scared just say so


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

20-25 knot winds, 6-9'. That is scary.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Quicdraw (5/19/2009)*if your scared just say so


I don't think anybody on this forum is scared but I dont think they're stupid either! Look, these folks are weathermen too, they have their own boats and know how to watch the weather. They will respond when they dont think its a waste of effort but don't call a man scared just because he's not stupid enough to give a depositknowing they ain't gonna fishand if they do fish they are gonna be beat all to hell and back!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn what a low budget operation to spam on one of the worst days of the year wx wise. Most folks go fishing to enjoy the day and the company around them. 



Thursday

Northeast winds 25 to 30 knots becoming east in the late morning. Seas 6 to 9 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Chance of showers and thunderstorms. To top it off you havea chance to get hit by lighting guess it just depends on where the boat is on the swell....



:looser

Stressless


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Give these Guys a break. Probablyhad not read the forecast when they posted. I've fished with them and had a great time. Very professional operation. I know they won't go if the weather is too bad. I used to run charter in AK, and we'd launch in up to 8 ft seas. 4 ft seas was a good day. Never trust the weather guessers totally. Learn to read the weather yourself.


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

There is and old saying in the fishing biz ( If you let the weatherman run your biz, He will run you out of biz ) But dammit man...


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Mikvi (5/21/2009)*Give these Guys a break. Probablyhad not read the forecast when they posted. I've fished with them and had a great time. Very professional operation. I know they won't go if the weather is too bad. I used to run charter in AK, and we'd launch in up to 8 ft seas. 4 ft seas was a good day. Never trust the weather guessers totally. Learn to read the weather yourself.




haha but all that counts are the wave intervalls


----------

